# ImmiAccount Visa 189 post payment questions



## sarz80 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi All,
After getting invitation in Jan, I just filed my 189 aplication via ImmiAccount and have made the payment. I have a couple of questions and would really appreciate if someone can help.

1- After payment I got an email from DIBP acknowledging my application for 189 visa. But it doesnt say anything about required docs to be uploaded. Is it normal?

2- In my ImmiAccount login, I can see a list of recommended docs against all the applicants in my application, but all are stated as recommended, none is stated as required. Should I start uploading these or wait and upload once they turn to Required?

3- How much time do I have, to completely upload all the documents?

4- ImmiAccount specifically says "certified copies", but on this forum some people have confidently told that uploading colour scanned copies of originals without getting certified is also acceptable. I couldnt find it anywhere on official site, is there any reference?

5- is there any link stating all the ImmiAccount steps/process?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

sarz80 said:


> Hi All,
> After getting invitation in Jan, I just filed my 189 aplication via ImmiAccount and have made the payment. I have a couple of questions and would really appreciate if someone can help.
> 
> 1- After payment I got an email from DIBP acknowledging my application for 189 visa. But it doesnt say anything about required docs to be uploaded. Is it normal?
> ...


1- After payment I got an email from DIBP acknowledging my application for 189 visa. But it doesnt say anything about required docs to be uploaded. Is it normal?

*Yes it is an acknowledgement to the payment you made. Document list is in your IMMI account.*

2- In my ImmiAccount login, I can see a list of recommended docs against all the applicants in my application, but all are stated as recommended, none is stated as required. Should I start uploading these or wait and upload once they turn to Required?

*Start uploading all the relevant documents that you have. Not all will be required as per the check list but upload the ones like Birth Certificate, Passport, Education docs, Employment docs, IELTS, PCC, Medicals etc. You will save time if you upload the relevant docs before CO is assigned.*

3- How much time do I have, to completely upload all the documents?

*There is no exact time frame. You have time till the CO is assigned. Later once the CO is assigned and if they ask for the left out docs, you have 28 days to respond.*

4- ImmiAccount specifically says "certified copies", but on this forum some people have confidently told that uploading colour scanned copies of originals without getting certified is also acceptable. I couldnt find it anywhere on official site, is there any reference?

*I don't know if there any any reference or not. Submit certified copies which works cent percent. Yeah, there are applicants who have uploaded colored docs and it worked just because original copies if uploaded does not need any attestation as it is ORIGINAL and not a photo copy. I submitted certified copies of all the original docs and it worked without any problem.
*
Hope this helps

Cheers
Amit


----------



## sarz80 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Amit for your valuable comments.

Is there anyone who has his own experience in submitting colour scanned documents without getting certified?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

All my docs for DIBP were color scans and some -- like paystubs/W2's, etc -- were simply pdf's from the payroll website. No issues at all. The only thing I got certified was my wife's birth certificate which was in Hindi and hence had to attach a translation for it.


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> 1- After payment I got an email from DIBP acknowledging my application for 189 visa. But it doesnt say anything about required docs to be uploaded. Is it normal?
> 
> *Yes it is an acknowledgement to the payment you made. Document list is in your IMMI account.*
> 
> ...


I havent made the payment yet, however I would like to know the list of docs required so I can setup these docs as some of them may require longer than 28 days... Can you please tell me that list?

Thanks


----------



## sachin_gt (Oct 30, 2014)

*Aus Immi query*

How much time does it takes after making the payment to hear from them. I made the payment 2.5 months back and still have not from them yet. Is it normal?


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I have made the payment and uploaded all the documents on 25-Oct 2014, my status says "in progress" and "processing".

Kindly let me know what next will happen.

Thanks


----------



## varunsonpethkar (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi All,


We have made payment after getting invitation for Australian PR.
We have uploaded all relevant documents.
Our Medical and PCC is also done.

My only doubt is that, 

(1) On IMMI Site, whether should we go ahead select the checkbox next to our reference number and press the SUBMIT Button and only then the CASE OFFICER will be assigned to our application.

OR

(2) Our uploaded documents are already visible to some Case Officer and after the Case Officer's verification of all the documents, then we will be asked to Press the button of SUBMIT APPLICATION.

I think, the Option 1 which I proposed above is correct. Please suggest. 

Kindly suggest as early as possible as we have to proceed for this.


----------



## akshya (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi All,


We have made payment after getting invitation for Australian PR.
We have uploaded all relevant documents.
Our Medical and PCC is also done.

My only doubt is that,

(1) On IMMI Site, whether should we go ahead select the checkbox next to our reference number and press the SUBMIT Button and only then the CASE OFFICER will be assigned to our application.

OR

(2) Our uploaded documents are already visible to some Case Officer and after the Case Officer's verification of all the documents, then we will be asked to Press the button of SUBMIT APPLICATION.

I think, the Option 1 which I proposed above is correct. Please suggest.

Kindly suggest as early as possible as we have to proceed for this.


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

akshya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> We have made payment after getting invitation for Australian PR.
> ...


Hi,

Hope you had got your answers.
I am also in final stages of application. Can you tell which option was correct.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

rahulreshu said:


> All my docs for DIBP were color scans and some -- like paystubs/W2's, etc -- were simply pdf's from the payroll website. No issues at all. The only thing I got certified was my wife's birth certificate which was in Hindi and hence had to attach a translation for it.


Hi Rahul,
I think i would also need the translation service for my wife who is dependant to get her 10th certificate transalated from hindi to English. What is the process and cost?


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

akshya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> We have made payment after getting invitation for Australian PR.
> ...


Option 1


----------

